# Can't ship to California



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

It's getting pretty annoying. When I watch some videos or read some posts about how awesome this product his, like carbon-x or Celsius only to look into and find out they can ship to ca. Even called a couple local Ewing shops in town and they can't get greentrx. It's like Scott's has the worlds best lobbyist in Ca.

Just a rant.


----------



## sportsman10 (Feb 25, 2019)

I would be super annoyed as well. Having your state government decide which products you can and can't use (which other states allow and are backed by the professionals that produce them) doesn't sound like America to me.

I think Scott's is so big that it is maybe the only company willing to put in the effort to fulfill all of the crazy chemical requirements Cali has in place. I've never lived in California but I have family and friends that do and I know there are much bigger problems to tackle in the state than regulating lawn chemicals to the extreme.

All I can advise is talking to the local turf professionals about what they do to get some ideas of what will be worth your efforts to have a decent California lawn. I know there are some good CA members here that could probably help as well.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I bought Celsius at site one. Is it now unavailable here?


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I bought Celsius at site one. Is it now unavailable here?


I just looked for them on google maps and I see we have one in Bakersfield. A couple weeks ago I went into a local Gardner supply store and asked them about PGR's and tough sprays like Celsius or blindside and they looked at me cross eyed.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Bryan34w said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I bought Celsius at site one. Is it now unavailable here?
> ...


I know what you mean. I had a heck of a time finding urea around here. The nursery told me never to put anything that high on my soil and nothing that wasn't organic. I found it at SiteOne. Ewing had potassium and sulfur that I needed but siteone did not. I got PGR from the thread on here that split up a large bottle. You can have people send you stuff apparently from other states. Last year you could have ordered the biostimulant pack from GCI but now they can't be sent here. A guy in Fresno bought it from them and when I tried at the beginning of the year they couldn't be shipped here. We can still get sedgehammer! That stuff works great but buy it at do my own. It's $5 more on Amazon. Hope this helps!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Bryan34w said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I bought Celsius at site one. Is it now unavailable here?
> ...


I know the feeling. I'm pretty sure we went to the same place. 
Our best bet is to hopefully find a TLF member who lives out of state and is willing to buy it for us and ship it to us under the radar.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Whenever something on Amazon says they can't ship to FL I just head on over to Ebay...no problems there!


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bryan34w said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I bought Celsius at site one. Is it now unavailable here?
> ...


Celsius and Sulfentrazone (Dismiss) are the only 2 herbicides I use really and are both allowed to be shipped to CA. I did get the bio Stim pack as Bermuda Newbie mentioned before they stopped shipping to CA. When I run out I will look into something else for Humic probably granule. You can order PGR as well, but like Bermuda Newbie I bought from a member here.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Bryan34w said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda_Newbie said:
> ...


You should buy Sulfentrazone to replace sedgehammer. I bought a bottle for $75 when I grew tired of buying the individual sedgehammer packets.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Bryan34w said:


> It's getting pretty annoying. When I watch some videos or read some posts about how awesome this product his, like carbon-x or Celsius only to look into and find out they can ship to ca. Even called a couple local Ewing shops in town and they can't get greentrx. It's like Scott's has the worlds best lobbyist in Ca.
> 
> Just a rant.


That's my fear here in Texas. All the HQ's are flocking out of Cali and NY and bringing all their workers here. They never learn and keep voting the same way which I'm afraid will ruin TX.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@Trippel24 when you find a source for granule humic let me know. I should have bought the biostimulant pack last year. So far the two packs of sedgehammer (one I had from last year) seems to have taken care of the issue but if I have to buy any more packs, I'll look at getting the big bottle.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

They won't ship CarbonX to CA? Don't know what I will do now when my free supply runs out.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm having the same issue with getting GCF products out to CA. I've decided to just buy a year's worth in one shot and ship it to my Aunt in AZ.

I've lived in CA my entire life, and this state is such a s*** show. Won't fix any real problems, but tackle things like regulating lawn products.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

WARNING: This product contains chemicals known to the State of Cancer to cause California.

RIP my home state.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

RDZed said:


> WARNING: This product contains chemicals known to the State of Cancer to cause California.
> 
> RIP my home state.


I literally don't think there is anything that doesn't have that label on it in CA.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Prop 65. Literally EVERYTHING has that stamp on it. 
It was good for its original intended use back in the 80's but has since become a joke.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Here's a good read...

https://www.newsweek.com/heres-why-everything-gives-you-cancer-california-798750


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

RDZed said:


> Prop 65. Literally EVERYTHING has that stamp on it.
> It was good for its original intended use back in the 80's but has since become a joke.


One of our friends is an operations manager at a plant here that produces grills. She told me some of the ridiculous hoops they have to jump through to ship to CA. I'm glad I live in a state relaxed enough that they actually had a legislative discussion to legalize eating roadkill.


----------

